# I would like to order



## Joey.

Hola todos,

Como se dice esto, o algo semejante, cuando estoy en un restuarante y quiero pedir algo?

Gracias por adelantado.
-Joe


----------



## TrUGrrrL

'I would like to order' sería 'Disculpe, me gustaría pedir'


----------



## Joey.

Diculpame, pero queria decir, que se dice cuando quiero pedir.
Es decir, "I would like the enchiladas with just water" o algo semejante.

Es lo mismo? Es simplemente: "Me gustaria pedir las enchiladas con solo agua."

Gracias.
-Joe


----------



## TrUGrrrL

Ok, lo entendí mal. Pensaba que querías llamar al camarero o a alguien para pedir.

Pues entonces, con decir 'quiero...' y lo que quieras pedir creo que es suficiente.


----------



## Joey.

Si, eso es lo que buscaba, gracias.

Otra manera de llamar al camarero es "Camarero, puedo pedir ya?" si?

Como en (as in?) "Waiter, can I order now". Es el correcto traduccion?


----------



## Eladio the Chemist

Bueno, "Me gustaría pedir....", claro que se puede decir y es muy correcto, pero hay muchísimas formas más de pedir algo. Por ejemplo:
Desearía camarones solamente. Sólo agua, por favor.
¿Sería tan amable de traerme enchiladas, y sólo agua para beber, por favor?
Deseo un bistek y vino tinto, solamente.
Me apetece una sopa de pescado, un filete de pargo, y vino blanco.
Señorita (señor; mesero; mesera, etc), tráigame un helado y una CocaCola. Ah, y café expreso al final. Gracias.
Voy a pedir una enchilada para mi esposa, camarones al ajillo para mí, y una tortilla para mi hijo. Ensalada de habichuelas para todos y..., ¿qué nos aconseja para beber?

Y ya me dió mucha hambre responder este thread. Ojalá te sirva. 
Eladio


----------



## Eladio the Chemist

Como en (as in?) "Waiter, can I order now". Es el correcto traduccion?

Decimos: ¿Es la traducción correcta? O mejor: ¿Es la forma correcta de decirlo en expañol?

Best wishes,
Eladio


----------



## Joey.

Eladio, que buen mensaje! Lo agradezco y gracias por corregirme.

Y me diste mucha hambre tambien lol! Voy a comer algun pan cubano ahora...Je Je. Es uno de mis favoritas!

Gracias de nuevo.
Joe


----------



## Eladio the Chemist

Your're welcome. Send by email a big american hot dog with ketchup, mustard and fries. And a beer, please.
Eladio


----------



## Joey.

Si claro, no problema  
-Joe


----------



## roxcyn

También se dice: Quisiera....

Quisiera una coca.....(I would like a coke...)


----------



## Maeron

If you want to say that you are ready to order, you can say "Estoy listo para pedir."

If you want to order something, you can say "Quiero [name of food or dish]". It isn't rude to say it that way as it would be to say "I want [...]" in English. Another option is "Me trae [...]".


----------



## Joey.

Gracias todos, 

si, pensaba que "quiero" suena grosero, pero imagine que no es una tradducion directa (con el mismo significado).

Gracias de nuevo.
-Joe


----------



## mhp

roxcyn said:
			
		

> También se dice: Quisiera....
> 
> Quisiera una coca.....(I would like a coke...)


Careful with this one 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=646073&postcount=5


----------



## mazbook

En la mayoría de los paises —Quisiera pedir... o Quisiera... — pero in México usamos la forma más directa —Quiero pedir... o Quiero... — que es grosero en otros paises.


----------



## Joey.

Gracias, pero no entiendo exactamente el problema con "quisiera"?

No es muy importante, pero querria saberlo.
Gracias de nuevo.
-Joe


----------



## mazbook

Si refiere a mhp 





> Careful with this one


Creo él refirió a otra significada de "coca" — cocaina.  Es un chiste.


----------



## roxcyn

mazbook said:
			
		

> Si refiere a mhp Creo él refirió a otra significada de "coca" — cocaina.  Es un chiste.



No, no era así.  Coca: coca-cola.  Mucha gente se llama la bebida "coca" y sí se llama así porque en aquellos entonces se puso la cocaina en la bebida


----------



## roxcyn

Joey. said:
			
		

> Gracias todos,
> 
> si, pensaba que "quiero" suena grosero, pero imagine que no es una tradducion directa (con el mismo significado).
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.
> -Joe



Quisiera: I would like
Quisiera pedir: I would like to order
¿Pudiera (Usted) traerme....?: Could you bring me....?

De nada


----------



## Joey.

Oh! Perdon, si ahora me lo explico! -JeJe Gracias.
-Joe


----------



## mhp

Joey. said:
			
		

> Gracias, pero no entiendo exactamente el problema con "quisiera"?


 The Problem with "quisiera" is that it sounds excessively formal in everyday situations such as asking for a bottle of coke, or a pound of apples. In general for being polite you use
Conditional:      ¿Podría pedirle un favor? – This sounds      very polite
Past      tense: ¿Podía pedirle      un favor? – This also sounds polite but more colloquial
The three verbs “deber”, “querer”, and “poder” can be used as “debiera”, “quisiera”, and “pudiera” instead of the conditional. This is more than being polite; it is being formal. This is best used in writing and situations where being formal is warranted—e.g. when you are wearing your Sunday suit.


----------



## Joey.

Muchas gracias por la informacion.
-Joe


----------



## Ivy29

Joey. said:
			
		

> Hola todos,
> 
> Como se dice esto, o algo semejante, cuando estoy en un restuarante y quiero pedir algo?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.
> -Joe


 
*Me gustaría ordenar/pedir* etc. este plato. Esta construcción de potencial es bastante cortés.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

No sé si lo quieres para España, aquí no se _ordena_ algo en los restaurantes, _se pide._

Llamas al camarero y dices:

Me gustaría pedir.

¿Me toma nota, por favor?

O directamente: 

Nos va a traer....

Quisieramos tomar.....

Vamos a tomar........


----------



## Joey.

Gracias.

Una pregunta: que es la significada de "Me toma nota, por favor" y tambien "Nos va a traer". "Nos..." significa "You are going to bring us..."?

Gracias de nuevo.
-Joe


----------



## heidita

roxcyn said:
			
		

> No, no era así. Coca: coca-cola. Mucha gente  llama (a) la bebida "coca" y sí se llama así es porque en aquellos entonces se puso la cocaina en la bebida


 
Es:* por aquél entonces*

*E*n España no se pide una coca sin más, se pide

Quiero/quisiera/póngame/ponme una coca cola.


----------



## heidita

Joey. said:
			
		

> Gracias.
> 
> Una pregunta: que es la significada de "Me toma nota, por favor" y tambien "Nos va a traer". "Nos..." significa "You are going to bring us..."?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.
> -Joe


 
Yes, you are quite right. Literal translation

Nos va a traer:  you are going to bring us.

Me va a traer.. : You are going to bring me....

Of course in English the correct translation would be:

Please bring us/me....

This is quite common in Spain.


----------



## Ivy29

Joey. said:
			
		

> Gracias.
> 
> Una pregunta: que es la significada de "Me toma nota, por favor" y tambien "Nos va a traer". "Nos..." significa "You are going to bring us..."?
> 
> Me toma nota por favor ( *to take note of what I'm saying, please)*
> 
> *Yo= ME      mí, conmigo   complemento preposicional*
> *tú= te         ti, contigo      complemento preposicional*
> *él, ella, ello= LO-LA complento directo and LE.*
> *                         LE complemento indirecto.*
> *NOS*
> *VOS*
> *ellos = LOS, LAS ( DO), LES (IO)= Indirecto object and SE*
> *REFLEXIVO = SE     si,consigo complemento preposicional*
> 
> *Ivy29*
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.
> -Joe


----------



## Joey.

Muchas gracias todos.

Si, me va a traer me suena un poco extrana. Diganme (los latinoamericanos), es esta frase comun aqui tambien? O es una cosa espanola solamente?

Gracias.
-joe


----------



## Sebastian75

Para pedir en un restaurante una frase como las siguientes vendría bien:

Me gustaría [nombre del plato]
Quiero pedir [nombre del plato]
Quiero [nombre del pato]
Quisiera [nombre del plato]
¿Me podría traer [nombre del plato]?

Si el mesero le ha preguntado de alguna forma que quiere pedir basta con el nombre del plato y por favor. 

Para pedir una coca-cola o una limonada en una tienda o en un puesto en la playa o similar:

Me da una coca-cola por favor
Una coca-cola por favor 

La segunda generalmente se usa como respuesta a una pregunta previa:
Qué se le ofrece, Qué desea, En qué puedo ayudarle, etc.


----------



## Joey.

Sebastian, muchas gracias por su buena informacion.

-Joe


----------



## Just_Wil

En Costa Rica usualmente decimos "regaleme", ya sea a la hora de ordenar comida en un restaurante, a la hora de comprar en una tienda o incluso a la hora de pedir algun objeto prestado. Se sobreentendera que uno paga por el servicio o devolvera lo prestado (disculpen la falta de acentos)


----------



## Sebastian75

En Colombia también es común oir _regáleme_ o _me regala(s)_, pero es sobre todo para situaciones bastante informales. "Regáleme unas tres cervezas aquí para esta mesa".


----------



## charmedboi82

heidita said:
			
		

> No sé si lo quieres para España, aquí no se _ordena_ algo en los restaurantes, _se pide._


Aunque me suena horrible, aqui (EEUU) se dice 'ordenar' en vez de decir pedir, spanglish, claro pero la mayoria de la gente lo usa asi y ellos me reprochan por decirlo 'mal' (el verbo que uso es 'pedir' aunque no les guste a ellos).


----------



## roxcyn

heidita said:
			
		

> Es:* por aquél entonces*
> 
> *E*n España no se pide una coca sin más, se pide
> 
> Quiero/quisiera/póngame/ponme una coca cola.



Okay, sorry, but I learnt that, but I guess people don't use it?  I mean the quisiera/pudiera, etc. when ordering something.

OOps, sorry, I meant aquel entonces.  For example: ¿Cómo era Pablo en aquel entonces?  

Also se puso la cocina: they put cocaine... (I didn't mean they ordered), but thanks because I learn everyday


----------

